# Smoked Mushrooms with q-view



## abelman (Jun 12, 2008)

I was doing a London Broil on the smoker yesterday and decided to smoke some mushrooms as well. Glad I did. I put them below the LB and left them on for an hour and a half, with hickory at 225 degrees.



Sliced after smoke:



Originally, I was planning on just sauteeing them as folks were coming over and my Wife and MIL were coming back from vacation. Figured, why not try both smoke and sautee? Threw some onions on as well. I added somes spices like oregeano, parsley, cumin, etc. as they were on the stove.



Done:



The mushrooms were excellent! They were moist and juciy, smokey, and somewhat firm for a sauteed mushroom. I will certainly do them again. And, I really did do a LB, here it is going inot the foil/cooler:


----------



## blacklab (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks great! Never smoked shrooms alone, they were always stuffed. Your LB looks great to


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 12, 2008)

abel did u use some of the LB juices to sautee those mushrooms...they look to have a little sauce on them....looks mighty good...nice work


----------



## jtribout (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm gunna try that one. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Your LB looks great!!!!!!!!


----------



## abelman (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, I left them under the LB on a sheet of foil. They caught the juices and I made sure I kept everything I could for the sautee, then added butter and dry spices.


----------



## seboke (Jun 12, 2008)

Man!  All that looks crazy tasty!!  Thanks for the great q-view!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 12, 2008)

YUMMY lookin food. WTG.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Abelman, looks awesome!!


----------



## heapomeat (Jun 19, 2008)

good stuff, nice grill marks, and a cast iron pan?

can't go wrong!


----------

